# Slicen in Photoshop



## Code46 (6. Februar 2010)

Hi leute, habe da mal eine frage ich habe schon einwenig erfahrung in Photoshop jedoch habe ich nie verstanden warum man eine ganze webeite sliced. Das wird denn alles als image gespeichert und dann geoeffnet.Dies macht doch die Webseite viel langsamer wenn man viele Images hat. Meine frage ist jetzt wie man ein schoenes design in eine Homepage einbinden soll ohne viele image zu erstellen?

Danke


----------



## AG-Pictures (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin zwar kein Webdesigner aber trotzdem möchte ich dir gern das Slice-Werkzeug erklären.
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, du hast ein komplettes Homepage-Design in Photoshop erstellt und möchtest dies natürlich nun auf deinen Server laden. Leider wird das nicht funktionieren, da dieses Design nicht als "Homepage" erkannt wird.
Jetzt kommt das Slice-Werkzeug ins Spiel. Dieses Werkzeug ist dafür da, damit du deine Homepage "Vorlage" in einzelne Stücke "zerschneiden" kannst, die du für die spätere CSS Datei brauchst. Die CSS Datei schreibt man in der Regel in einem Web-Editor z.B. Adobe Dreamweaver.
In diesem Programm kannst du dann durch die CSS und die HTML Datei deine Homepage "zusammenbauen".

lg Andy


----------



## Maik (8. Februar 2010)

Moin,

Slice & Umsetzung in HTML einer Webseite

Viele kleine Grafikdateien werden vom Browser schneller geladen, und so die Webseitenansicht zügig aufgebaut, als wenn eine einzige große Datei vom Server aufzurufen ist, und der Seitenbesucher je nach Geschwindigkeit seiner Internetanbindung vor einer weißen Seite sitzt, bis das Bild vollständig heruntergeladen wurde, und angezeigt werden kann 

mfg Maik


----------

